
What blogging platform do you use? - sova
Do you recommend I host my own?<p>I know people use Github.  Is there one that is free and fast and reliable?  Maybe some that are &quot;under the radar?&quot;
======
thebaer
GitHub will definitely get the job done if you like going the static site
route. Otherwise Ghost [0] is a popular alternative to WordPress for self-
hosting.

The answer really comes down to how much time you want to spend maintaining
and updating your blogging software. If you don't want to worry about the
backend, Medium is a popular free hosted solution, even if they've had some
shakeups lately. Otherwise some popular paid platforms are Svbtle [1] and
Posthaven [2], and I'm building Write.as [3], a light, writing-focused
platform.

[0] [https://ghost.org/](https://ghost.org/)

[1] [https://svbtle.com/](https://svbtle.com/)

[2] [https://posthaven.com/](https://posthaven.com/)

[3] [https://write.as/](https://write.as/)

------
du_bing
Nanoc + GitHub Pages, it's good for a static blog.

------
MiaDavis
The easiest way to get started is to use Medium, that's free, and beautiful,
and simple to use. You can also create a publication there which allows you to
use your own domain name.

If you want to host your own blog, the easiest thing to use is WordPress on
BlueHost.

Personally, I use Pelican - it is a static website generator written in
Python, and I absolutely love it. It's really simple and elegant and
convenient. You can host it on github for free, or on DigitalOcean for like
$5-10 per month. I recommend that if you're a bit more advanced.

If you're just getting started, my advice is not to worry about this stuff too
much, because what matters is writing good content, and that's where all the
attention and energy should go.

All that actually matters when it comes to technical side, is to have your own
domain name, and to start building a mailing list. The blogging software
itself is interchangeable, and you can easily experiment with a few platforms
as you go and pick the one you like.

